# hair products for afro and mixed hair



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi there

i am moving to Dubai soon and was wondering where i can buy afro hair prods for my daughter. She is half indian and half nigerian and has very curly hair
in the uk i use soft and lovely kids hair products which are fab. can i get this in Dubai? when i was over once i used johnsons baby deangle spray for her hair which was useless!!

any advice??? may have to ship lots over!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There was a thread recently about hairdressers for 'black hair'.

Suggest you do a search to find the info.

-


----------



## shepsu2 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Afro hair products for children*

Hello,

There are many shops in Deira, near the Gold Souq, which carry detanglers, shampoo, conditioners, etc for children with Afro hair. On Sabkah Rd and 20th street, there is a nice shop called African Beauty Palace Cosmetics that sales Organic Roots products. Their number is 042350037. There is another shop right around the corner called Buland 2 Trade on 15th street. They are a wholesale shop and have many products to choose from. Their number is 042352949. Around that general area of Deira, near the gold souq, are lots of other little shops you can explore, which carry Afro products as well. 

If all else fails, ther is a wonderful salon in International City called Elyazia Beauty Center Branch, which does all types of hair, but specializes in Afro type hair. They are the most professional Afro salon in Dubai, I think. Their number is 971 050 1440436 or visit their website at wwwnbeautywomancom.

I hope this helps!


----------

